# Fond du dock sur le côté invisible sous Leopard ?



## Bruno Bellamy (26 Février 2008)

J'ai fait une recherche préalable sur google et dans le forum, mais soit je n'ai pas utilisé les bons mots-clé, soit il n'y a effectivement pas encore eu de réponse pertinente à cette question. J'espère cependant que cette réponse existe, et me permets donc de vous solliciter à cette fin... 

Je place mon dock sur le côté, et j'apprécie de ne voir que ce qui est utile, donc les icônes, mais pas l'arrière-plan du dock. En l'occurence, sous Leopard, c'est un arrière-plan "verre fumé". Sous Tiger, j'avais réussi, grâce à je-ne-sais-plus quelle petite appli dédiée, à rendre l'arrière-plan du dock (à l'époque gris clair, si jeune Mabuze) invisible. Là, sous Leopard, je ne parviens plus à faire ça.

J'ai été dans Système>Bibliothèque>CoreServices puis Dock : Clic droit>Afficher le contenu du paquet puis Contents>Resources et j'ai déplacé ailleurs right1.png à right5.png (mon dock est à droite de l'écran ;  pour un dock sur la gauche c'est évidemment left1.png à left5.png qu'il faut évacuer) avant de relancer le dock par un "killall Dock" dans le terminal. Inutile de préciser que je n'ai pas supprimé ces fichiers, mais que je les ai stoqués en lieu sûr pour pouvoir les remettre en place en cas d'échec de la man&#339;uvre...

...ce qui a d'ailleurs été le cas, puisque tout ce que j'y ai gagné c'est que seule la *bordure* du dock a daigné disparaître... Le fond "verre fumé" persiste, à mon grand dam. C'est bien sûr tout à fait logique, puisque je n'ai déplacé que les fichiers correspondant à la bordure, mais c'est là le c&#339;ur du problème : je ne trouve aucun fichier d'image, dans le répertoire évoqué ci-dessus, correspondant à ce fond.

Étonamment, les utilitaires dédiés à la "personnalisation" du dock sous Leopard (Docker, Super Docker, Docker Jekyll & Mr Hyde, l'Île du Docker Moreau, Docker Jivago, etc) ne permettent en réalité que de trafiquer la version "3D" du dock, autrement dit celui qui ne peut s'afficher qu'en bas de l'écran, mais ne font rien, que je sache, concernant ce fichu rectangle pare-soleil...

Quelqu'un aurait-il l'explication de ce mystère, voire la solution du problème (mon but reste de rendre l'arrière-plan du dock vertical invisible, et je suppose que je ne suis pas le seul à vouloir faire ça) ? Ce serait cool...


----------



## Arlequin (26 Février 2008)

bonjour ! 

cleardock peut être ?

edit: zut.... pas pour Léopard.... sorry :rose:

edit bis: mais là oui


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (26 Février 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> cleardock peut être ?
> edit: zut.... pas pour Léopard.... sorry :rose:


En effet : _ClearDock currently *does not work* on Mac OS X 10.5_


Arlequin a dit:


> edit bis: mais là oui


Non plus...

Cette bidouille consiste à virer les fichiers "s-curve" qui constituent l'arrière-plan du dock version "3D", autrement dit celui qui s'affiche en bas, avec le reflet des icônes...

Donc non, c'est pas ça la soluce.

Raté, essaye encore...


----------



## Arlequin (26 Février 2008)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:


> Raté, essaye encore...



onyx permet de donner l'effet 3d pour le dock latéral... me semble t il ... à vérifier

en combinant les deux ? 

à part ça, je passe


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (26 Février 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> onyx permet de donner l'effet 3d pour le dock latéral... me semble t il ... à vérifier
> 
> en combinant les deux ?



C'est pas bête... 
...et je viens donc de tester. Mais sans succès. 

En fait, Onyx ne fait rien de plus que les autres, concernant le dock : il permet, au mieux, de faire l'inverse de ce que tu suggères. C'est à dire qu'il permet de passer le dock 3D horizontal en 2D, comme sa version verticale, mais pas de passer le dock vertical en look 3D. L'option existe dans l'interface d'Onyx, mais reste inopérante.

C'est à se demander si ce rectangle "verre fumé" n'est pas un effet du système, plutôt qu'une image. Ce serait saugrenu, compte tenu du fait que tout le reste est fait de petits png...


----------



## Arlequin (26 Février 2008)

aurai essayé.....

maintenant, Môssieur Onyx répond aux questions dans son fil dédié ici sur Macg


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (26 Février 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> aurai essayé.....



Ce qui est tout à ton honneur (d'autant que oui, l'idée était tout à fait pertinente !).
Comme je dis toujours, "il n'y a que ceux qui n'essayent pas qui sont sûrs de ne pas y arriver".


----------



## F118I4 (26 Février 2008)

@Bruno Bellamy:si tu veux un dock transparent comme le mien.







Regardes sur mon post: *http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4525204&postcount=18

*Et si tu désires personnalisé ton dock télécharges Pimpmydock: *http://www.malcom-mac.com/pimpmydock/*


----------



## Arlequin (26 Février 2008)

et ça marche aussi si le dock est..... latéral 

car c'est un peu la question..... au départ


----------



## F118I4 (26 Février 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> et ça marche aussi si le dock est..... latéral
> 
> car c'est un peu la question..... au départ


Oui sorry , d' après vos tests cela ne fonctionne pas en latéral désolé mais il me semble avoir vu des docks modifiés (en latéral) sur macthemes mais par contre ils étaient en 2D.


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (26 Février 2008)

saint_shaka a dit:


> @Bruno Bellamy:si tu veux un dock transparent comme le mien.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hem... Regarde déjà sur le mien... 

Comme je l'ai expliqué et réexpliqué, j'ai d'abord cherché, avant de poser ma question, et d'après ce que j'ai vu (j'ai pu passer à côté, mais j'ai vraiment cherché...), les méthodes exposées à l'heure actuelle pour customiser le dock jusqu'à, éventuellement, en faire disparaître l'arrière-plan, ne concernent QUE la version 3D *horizontale*, pas la version 2D *verticale*. Et si l'on peut opter, en horizontal, pour la version 2D, l'inverse (vertical 3D) n'est pas vrai.


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (26 Février 2008)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Oui sorry , d' après vos tests cela ne fonctionne pas en latéral désolé mais il me semble avoir vu des docks modifiés (en latéral) sur macthemes mais par contre ils étaient en 2D.



On peut sans aucun doute modifier les images left1.png à left5.png et right1.png à right5.png, mais il me semble qu'on ne peut rien faire à la présence du fond "verre fumé"...

Ça m'intrigue sérieusement, quand même, parce qu'il me semble que lors de ma première install de Leopard sur le MacBook j'avais réussi à récupérer un dock vertical à fond invisible. Hélas, je ne sais plus du tout comment j'avais fait !!!


----------



## F118I4 (26 Février 2008)

La réponse est qu "Apparemment, personne chez Apple utilise le Dock sur le côté"
lien : http://www.rogueamoeba.com/utm/posts/Thoughts/sidedock-2007-08-29-16-00
source TUAW (erica Sadun "développeur de génie"): http://www.tuaw.com/2007/08/30/leopards-dock-doesnt-work-on-the-side/

Si tu veux tu peux toujours te rabattre sur un dock transparent 2D vertical avec des reflets (dynamiques).
Lien (manipe hasardeuse): http://www.mac4ever.com/forum/enlever-effet-miroir-dans-le-dock-gauche-vt30188.html


Pour le dock 3D vertical , il y aura sûrement une solution (un soft ou autres...) plus tard...


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (26 Février 2008)

Ce qui est pénible, c'est de songer que la version initiale du dock de Leopard, qui permettait d'avoir sur le côté l'effet "miroir" permettait très probablement aussi de lui attribuer un arrière-plan invisible. Comme ce miroir était vraiment nul en mode vertical, nous en voilà privés, et donc privés du même coup de la possibilité de le customiser complètement.


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (27 Février 2008)

Bon, j'ai testé Super Docker pour être sûr, et c'est tout pareil que les autres : l'interface est jolie, mais au final le programme ne sait rien faire concernant l'apparence du dock lorsqu'il est vertical. C'est marrant parce qu'on coche diverses options exotiques, on valide, et on a juste droit à une belle boîte de dialogue qui dit "le style graphique de votre dock a été modifié", alors qu'en fait non, il est tout pareil qu'avant...
Je critique pas, hein, je trouve que cet utilitaire est bien fait, bravo à son concepteur, d'autant plus que c'est gratos, alors c'est plutôt sympa.
Mais ça laisse penser que, tout comme pour les employés de chez Apple  les auteurs de logiciels pour bidouiller le dock ne l'utilisent jamais en le mettant sur le côté...

Pourtant, il me semble qu'avec la mode des écrans horizontaux (le 24" de mon iMac tout neuf est bien un écran format "wide", et il devient de plus en plus rare de trouver des écrans 4/3, y compris sur les ordinateurs portables, le format "j'ai acheté un ordi pour visionner des divX" étant de plus en plus considéré comme une norme par défaut, apparemment...), on aurait plutôt tendance, justement, à pousser sur les côtés tout ce qui peut l'être, vu que la place commence à manquer pour tout ce qui se visualise plutôt en mode vertical (c'est encore le cas quand on travaille sur un traitement de texte ou quand on consulte la plupart des sites web, cf. les forums de MacGé, par exemple...).

Bref, perso, j'aurais tendance à croire que, même si c'est pas forcément la config par défaut, le positionnement du dock sur le côté devrait au moins être pris systématiquement en considération. Or on a un peu l'impression que c'est une config ultra-minoritaire, voire atypique, et donc négligeable... Bizarre, bizarre...


----------



## Arlequin (27 Février 2008)

Bruno Bellamy a dit:


> Mais ça laisse penser que, tout comme pour les employés de chez Apple  les auteurs de logiciels pour bidouiller le dock ne l'utilisent jamais en le mettant sur le côté...


 
je ne pense pas.....

j'opterais plutôt pour une "limitation" technique..... mais pourquoi ????

as tu posé la question à Mr Onyx ? Je pense qu'il pourra nous éclairer à ce propos .....


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (27 Février 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> je ne pense pas.....
> j'opterais plutôt pour une "limitation" technique..... mais pourquoi ????
> as tu posé la question à Mr Onyx ? Je pense qu'il pourra nous éclairer à ce propos .....



Il s'agit bien d'une limitation technique, mais elle est manifestement arbitraire puisque, comme nous le savons, le dock de Leopard fut, naguère, en 3D même en mode vertical. C'était moche, mais on peut imaginer que dans ce cas il était tout à fait possible d'en modifier les images constitutives. De même, lorsqu'il est positionné en bas mais en mode "2D", le dock ne peut être modifié que dans son contour, le fond "verre fumé" restant attaché à la super-glue sur le fond de l'écran...

Je crois que les développeurs de ces petits softs bien cools (et qui sont quand même de très bons softs, hein, j'ai plaisanté sur leur non-utilisation du dock sur le côté, mais je trouve quand même que ce sont de bons programmeurs, et surtout qu'ils sont vachement sympas d'offrir leurs oeuvres gratos aux utilisateurs) sont au même point que nous (à part qu'ils sont bons en programmation sur Mac, ce que je ne sais pas encore faire ) : ils ont été voir dans le répertoire où se trouvent les .png qui constituent les différents docks, et n'ont pu trouver nulle part ce fichu fond "verre fumé"...

PS : j'écris au concepteur de Super Docker pour avoir son avis, on verra bien...


----------



## Arlequin (27 Février 2008)

merci pour le petit cours


----------



## Bruno Bellamy (27 Février 2008)

Ouhlaaaa... J'ai pas de cours à donner, moi. J'ai juste été voir dans le répertoire, et j'ai vu nulle part d'image correspondant au fond "verre fumé", donc j'en déduit (ce qui est peut-être hasardeux) que les programmeurs de ces utilitaires ont renoncé à changer le fond du dock version "2D" faute de savoir remplacer cette image, apparemment introuvable.

J'ai aussi activé l'option permettant d'afficher les fichiers cachés dans le finder, pour vérifier si cette image n'est pas tout bonnement "invisible" en tant que fichier (son nom serait précédé d'un point). Mais ce n'est apparemment pas le cas.
Un "ls -al /System/Library/CoreServices/Dock.app/Contents/Resources/" dans le terminal ne donne pas plus de résultat...


----------



## Grobidon (23 Septembre 2008)

J'ai le dock transparent sur le coté gauche (mais ça doit marcher sur le droit aussi) !!!!
Grâce à une appli qui s'appelle "mirage", disponible ici :

http://dockulicious.com/docks/view/mirage

Il faut relancer le dock après l'installation.


----------



## Grobidon (23 Septembre 2008)

Ha non, sur le coté droit ça bug...


----------

